# 64665 NightHunter HotWire Build!



## Juggernaut (Mar 21, 2019)

Your eyes do not deceive you! A new ultra high powered Incan build in 2019 

So I've had my underwhelming NightHunter II flashlight for years now, total garbage less than 300 lumen output, less than 50,000 Lux even with the short arc bulb. Only 45min run time. Just a waste of space. I always wanted to do something fitting with the host. Now I have!

It started with wanting to build a 64663 bulb light, but I quickly realized there was no reason to not push this well into crazy with the long life 64665. 

For those new to to hotwire lamps the 64663 bulb is the highest wattage "low" voltage incan bulb available. At 400 watts 36 volts it will make 16,000 lumens at its rated life of 50 hours or so. 

This bulb has been used in I believe 3 light builds a decade ago. The hyperblitz, Mag Ele II, and a Big Beam hand lantern. 
Hotwired this bulb can push past 20,000 lumens. 

It does have a brother the 64665. A long life version of the same bulb. Same stats 400 watts 36 volts but with a 500 hour rated life. 
According to sylatjnie this bulb can be pushed to nearly 50 volts and make over 690 watts and beyond 34,000 lumens. As I have no recollection of a light utilizing this lamp primarily I figured that be a cool place to start. 

Now this is a HUGE lamp, but the Nighthunter is an equally cartoon sized light. It also has a very deep heavy aluminum reflector which should remove the downsides of using such a long bulb. 







First thing was hammering out all of the internal ballast and electronics. 










I'm completely baffled how the switch works. Magnetic? The inside of the tube is seamless under the switch. The battery also only made contact on one end with no polarity thru the body. If the switch relied on some sort of magnet switch I see nothing on the electronic board that lined up under the switch to receive such a wireless control. It doesn't line up with anything important. It also seems so odd they'd choose such a route whatever it be. Was it to keep water proof? Because this light was originally killed while using it in the rain! No O-rings on the bezel or charging port!! 

Now that we have the guts out. I cut those off and remove the ceramic bulb holder. 

Here we can see just how close the old bulb and new bulb's arc / filament focus points are. Nice!






However that presented a problem. 





After drilling out holes to mount the new bulb holder that places the lamp too high. Despite a lot of thread to focus its just out of range. 

Time for the angle grinder.






more like it! Now both bulbs will sit approximately in the same total filament height. 

Drilling the holes first was a good idea as I could use the old round lamp holder as a guild to keep everything in the right place. 






Installed 






Lastly I took a stepped drill and bored out the reflector to take the new massive oversized bulb. 


Before: 





after






Hooking up some leads to the wires to my Can Light's 28.8 8S li-po pack I get a great beam "tight" beam perfect focused "granted a big hot spot" 

The next part is building a battery pack. 

I'm unsure if I can hit this bulb with 12S, as of now no one has ever tried it. 

If I do the pack ideas are 
Simple but messy 4x 3s 2,200 Li-pos in series. These should JUST fit inside, and be very crowded with all the wires. 

12x 18650 cells in a custom pack with balancing leads. This would be the cleanest and easiest battery to deal with, however I'd need to find someone to build the pack for me. 

Lastly and the route I likely will take. 1x https://www.ebay.com/itm/1200W-20A-...m=263384782573&_trksid=p2054502.c100227.m3827

Running off of a single 4s 5,200 Li-po (half of my Can Light battery pack) this will be the cheapest solution as I already have the batteries. Also should allow me to dial up the voltage as close as possible to the limit instead of juggling between 3.7 volts + or - without a soft starter.


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 21, 2019)

For those who would like a portable tanning booth, or baking a small/medium sized turkey, here's your answer!

Thanks for sharing this with us. It's been a looooong time since I've seen a hotwire build.


----------



## Ataleoffiction (Mar 25, 2019)

Man, I hope this pans out. I love seeing people’s incan builds, especially a monster like this


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks guys! Hopefully in the next few days I get the voltage boost board so I can finish it.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## thermal guy (Apr 2, 2019)

Nighthunter! Love that name.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 16, 2019)

shipping says... May 20th max
SO STILL waiting lol


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 10, 2019)

Finally got this driver board, had to take the heat sink off to make it fit... re-read the description and it said dimensions +/- in CM!!!! when its measured in mm
any who it just barely fits. But it came with no instructions any of you guys that know power boards have any idea how to adjust / set this thing up? 





[url=https://postimg.cc/MXhhhTx4]









service station near my current location
[/URL]


----------



## id30209 (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh my god, you have build it[emoji15][emoji15]
I mean building something like that without any knowledge how it works is awesome!
Too lazy to go up, what’s the name of this board? Any specifics?


----------



## BarryWhems (Jul 12, 2019)

*64665 NightHunter HotWire Build*

Ill take 4 of these regulators, as per email. Ill figure out what configuration Id like, and get back to you shortly.Thanks,-John


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 5, 2020)

*Re: 64665 NightHunter HotWire Build*

Sorry I vanished for quite a while. 
Sorry John, Per email? 
Also sucks image host went down and lost all my pics


----------

